# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Hautkrebs

## knig

Jungs und Mdels nehmt Sonnencreme ! 
Aureichend.
Haben immer mehr Hautkrebsflle bei Surfern... (Europischer Hauttyp gehrt nicht ins Sonnenbad)
Aber lasst euch den Spass nicht nehmen :-D

----------


## surf_40

Hallo, den Spa lass ich mir nicht nehen. Aber: kannst du das etwas konkretisieren?

----------


## knig

Warum steigt die Zahl der Hautkrebserkrankungen? 
Vor allem, weil wir uns viel mehr der UV-Strahlung aussetzen als frher. Wir haben heute nmlich immer mehr Freizeit. Und die verbringen wir gerne in der Sonne. Ob beim Latte Macchiato im Straencafe oder bei Funsportarten wie Surfen, Kitesegeln, Biken, Snowbording, immer ist die UV-Strahlung der Sonne dabei. Auerdem hlt der Reiseboom in sdliche Lnder oder Skigebiete an und mit ihm der Sonnenkonsum. Kein Wunder also, dass sich in Deutschland die Hautkrebsflle in den letzten zehn Jahren verdoppelt haben. Tendenz steigend.

http://www.face-the-sun.de/

----------


## Hanso

Hi Knig,
ich finde das super, dass du das hier mal im forum ansprichst.
Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, dass die Leute heutzutage teilweise viel zu leichtsinnig mit dem sonnenkonsum umgehen.
Ich denke es ist ein allgemeiner hype (besonders bei den Jugendlichen) schn gebrunt auszusehen, ohne dabei auf die gesundheitlichen konsequenzen zu achten.
Wer kennt das nicht, man will schnell aufs wasser und vergisst, bzw. hat keinen bock noch sonnencreme aufzutragen.
Ich zhl mich auch zu diesen kanditaten, hab mir diese saison aber fest vorgenommen das ein wenig zu verbessern  :Happy: 
Mal sehn was draus wird, bei uns in bremen hat die sonne heute ja schon mal schn gepowert
Schne Gre Hannes

----------


## Gruftie

Hallo, Knig,

nicht nur den Body einkremen!
Ich trage im Sommer n u r sehr kurze Haare und schmiere mir bei Sonne und im Sden auch bei Schatten meinen Kopf mit Sonnencreme ein.
1x "Glatzenbrand" reicht mir- ich hatte tagelang Kopfschmerzen.

----------


## DMac

jep, das thema isses wert, mal ein paar gedanken darber zu verlieren...

das gesicht muss man natrlich einschmieren, fr den kopf oder die glatze knnte man ja auch ne "haube" oder mtze nehmen. ich habe eine, die hat nen neoprenschirm, und kann so nicht untergehen. zustzlich kann man die noch am neo/shorty sichern.

aber was gibt es fr alternativen zur sonnencreme? lycras? fr meine blagen habe ich lycras, die angeblich die sonne zu einem enorm hohen prozentsatz absorbieren sollen. 

- kann man diesen herstellerangaben vertrauen? 
- und wie siehts bei den lyras im erwachsenenbereich aus? 
- kann da jemand fundiert drber berichten, welche gut sind?

----------

